# Mark Cavendish doused with urine during the Stage 11 Time Trials



## maliciouspete (Jun 4, 2013)

Cavendish, who first thought it was water, made the stomach-turning discovery by tasting the liquid.
British cyclist Mark Cavendish doused with urine at Tour de France  - NY Daily News
​


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm not a big Cav fan, but this was totally out of line and uncalled for. Hopefully they'll catch the creep and make an example out of him...

That being said, why would you TASTE anything that someone threw on you? Especially when a good portion of the fans were already giving him grief over the previous days crash???


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

When things get thrown on you sometimes you have no choice it ends up in your mouth. I have had this happen from moving cars.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bear Gryllis would have drank it for survival.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Old news. This was discussed in another thread yesterday.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

I think that might have been a _screw the race, go back and beat that person to a pulp_ moment. Sometimes you have to point out to people that they're being an arsehole for their own good.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

maliciouspete said:


> Cavendish, who first thought it was water, made the stomach-turning discovery by tasting the liquid.
> British cyclist Mark Cavendish doused with urine atÂ*Tour de FranceÂ* - NY Daily News
> ​


:lol: I got a laugh out of hearing about it. Mark Cavendish, the spoiled brat from Wales, the one who can't control his line very well in a sprint, the one who gets "taken off the list" of elegibles in a post Tour crit because the organizers decided he elbowed out another rider while positioning in a sprint and made him crash. :frown2:

He's full of himself as sprinters tend to be. His head still has to catch up with his legs, before he becomes a "patron" of the peleton! If his team can't pull him along at the front, he hasn't got a chance as an all rounder. Another one note cowboy, IMO. :frown2:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Perhaps he should retire next year.


----------



## 95624 (Oct 23, 2007)

Karma

View attachment 283933


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

spade2you said:


> Perhaps he should retire next year.


He should get out of his comfort zone and work his way up to being a real contender, following in the foot steps of guys like Mario Cipollini and Sean Kelly. He's a one act setup, like Lance Armstrong was.

Fans love to see him get waxed at the line, like Kettel did in stage 12 today. :thumbsup: Nobody's invincible, not even him.  He also happens to be in about 150th place GC. :lol:


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Kettel totally owning his ass in sprinting... has got to be a worse taste than urine!:cryin:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Fredrico said:


> He should get out of his comfort zone and w*ork his way up to being a real contender, following in the foot steps of guys like Mario Cipollini a*nd Sean Kelly. He's a one act setup, like Lance Armstrong was.
> 
> Fans love to see him get waxed at the line, like Kettel did in stage 12 today. :thumbsup: Nobody's invincible, not even him.  He also happens to be in about 150th place GC. :lol:


Are you new to pro racing? A contender like Cippolini? A contender at what? Cavendish has won more stages than Cippo ever did, and it is laughable to think how many more actual finishes Cav has in the Tour than Cippo. Cippo's team didn't even get invited to the Tour the year he won the World Championships because ASO was sick of seeing him pack it in after two weeks. Also, why is it funny that Cav is in *150th* place when he is actually 20 places ahead of Kittel who you were just stroking in your post? HELLO...that is where sprinters finish. Look at all the sprinters, and you won't find any of them much higher except Sagan. They do one thing, and they do it very well. Their job is to win stages, not finish high in the GC.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

spookyload said:


> Are you new to pro racing? A contender like Cippolini? A contender at what? Cavendish has won more stages than Cippo ever did, and it is laughable to think how many more actual finishes Cav has in the Tour than Cippo. *Cippo's team didn't even get invited to the Tour the year he won the World Championships because ASO was sick of seeing him pack it in after two weeks*.


Very true and in one of Cippo years, Cippo had pre-booked his summer vacation to start on the third week of the Tour. So much for respect etc


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Fredrico said:


> :lol: I got a laugh out of hearing about it. Mark Cavendish, the spoiled brat from Wales


I wonder if the real Mark Cavendish, the sprinter from the Isle of Man knows about this Welsh imposter.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Fredrico, you're out of line here. It's just a goddamn bike race. Nobody deserves to be pissed on.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

jlandry said:


> It's just a goddamn bike race. Nobody deserves to be pissed on.


I agree. That was despicable, even if Cavendish was partially (I believe both riders played a part in the crash) responsible.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

well, there's 'shittier' things that could have happened...


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

If this was soccer, you'd have hoodlums (errr, I mean fans) actually trying to kill the athletes with whom they do not agree!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

You sound like an unbalanced and evil person, you might want to seek some help.



Fredrico said:


> :lol: I got a laugh out of hearing about it. Mark Cavendish, the spoiled brat from Wales, the one who can't control his line very well in a sprint, the one who gets "taken off the list" of elegibles in a post Tour crit because the organizers decided he elbowed out another rider while positioning in a sprint and made him crash. :frown2:
> 
> He's full of himself as sprinters tend to be. His head still has to catch up with his legs, before he becomes a "patron" of the peleton! If his team can't pull him along at the front, he hasn't got a chance as an all rounder. Another one note cowboy, IMO. :frown2:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

So, how bout 'dem apples today? 

BTW, some of y'all (ahem Fredrico) take racing entirely too personally. Doesn't matter if Cav is a gentleman or scoundrel. It's just a damn bike race.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Oxtox said:


> well, there's 'shittier' things that could have happened...


yikes.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Fredrico said:


> He should get out of his comfort zone and work his way up to being a real contender, following in the foot steps of guys like Mario Cipollini and Sean Kelly. He's a one act setup, like Lance Armstrong was.
> 
> Fans love to see him get waxed at the line, like Kettel did in stage 12 today. :thumbsup: Nobody's invincible, not even him.  He also happens to be in about 150th place GC. :lol:



Perspective. Get some. ..and try growing up while you're at it. You display the kind of childishness some folks around here are always accusing Cav of. You want to throw piss at someone, try Aaron Hernandez.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

jlandry said:


> Fredrico, you're out of line here. It's just a goddamn bike race. Nobody deserves to be pissed on.


It sounds like drunk posting or trolling...not like something anyone who knows bike racing would post.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

sir duke said:


> Perspective. Get some. ..and try growing up while you're at it. You display the kind of childishness some folks around here are always accusing Cav of. You want to throw piss at someone, try Aaron Hernandez.


Hey, don't diss my buddy Aaron Hernandez! :shocked:

Anyway, I take it all back about the Welshman! He showed true grit sticking up front in yesterday's brutally paced race--and still had plenty of power to win the sprint finish! :thumbsup: Gotta admire that, huh? :ihih:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

spookyload said:


> Are you new to pro racing? A contender like Cippolini? A contender at what? Cavendish has won more stages than Cippo ever did, and it is laughable to think how many more actual finishes Cav has in the Tour than Cippo. Cippo's team didn't even get invited to the Tour the year he won the World Championships because ASO was sick of seeing him pack it in after two weeks. Also, why is it funny that Cav is in *150th* place when he is actually 20 places ahead of Kittel who you were just stroking in your post? HELLO...that is where sprinters finish. Look at all the sprinters, and you won't find any of them much higher except Sagan. They do one thing, and they do it very well. Their job is to win stages, not finish high in the GC.


I don't think Cippo ever really cared about the TDF. He was his own show. He didn't need the Tour. He played to his Italian fans, mainly, seems to me, superbly well, I might add. Cav needs some coaching on how to handle his star status. Lance got it a little late in the game.

Maybe Cav is starting to get it now, though. He graciously tipped his hat to Kittel the other day when the latter waxed him at the finish. Last year I seem to remember him being really childish when he got beat. No need to be childish when you've got all that talent.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> It sounds like drunk posting or trolling...not like something anyone who knows bike racing would post.


Y'all took me wrong.  I sure don't approve of throwing pee at a rider a fan hates, just showing a little understanding of why he did it. Cav is a rider fans love to hate. There are very few in the pro circuit like him.

And i tried to give my opinions on why fans don't like Cav. Look, I'm viewing Cav as a fan of the sport, not a "fellow rider," as some may fantasize. :lol:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

32and3cross said:


> You sound like an unbalanced and evil person, you might want to seek some help.


Let's keep the discussion on Cav, man, not me. Thanks. :yesnod: :shocked:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

spade2you said:


> So, how bout 'dem apples today?
> 
> BTW, some of y'all (ahem Fredrico) take racing entirely too personally. Doesn't matter if Cav is a gentleman or scoundrel. It's just a damn bike race.


It's also entertainment for millions of fans. Nobody likes scoundrels, at least nobody I know. 

Hey, I tipped my hat to Cav above when he graciously conceded to Kittel after the latter beat him at the line. He's growing up, I guess. :yesnod:


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Fredrico said:


> I got a laugh out of hearing about it. Mark Cavendish, the spoiled brat from Wales





coldash said:


> I wonder if the real Mark Cavendish, the sprinter from the Isle of Man knows about this Welsh imposter.


My thoughts as well. Who doesn't know Cav is from the *Isle of Man*?? :shocked: P'n'P only mention it, oh, _constantly_. Then you have the whole "Manx Missile" bit, then the Spesh ads showing the Isle of Man TT... 

It's not difficult;
Wales- Corgis and Geraint Thomas
Isle of Man- Cavendish


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

RRRoubaix said:


> My thoughts as well. Who doesn't know Cav is from the *Isle of Man*?? :shocked: P'n'P only mention it, oh, _constantly_. Then you have the whole "Manx Missile" bit, then the Spesh ads showing the Isle of Man TT...
> 
> It's not difficult;
> Wales- Corgis and Geraint Thomas
> Isle of Man- Cavendish


Always got Wales and the Isle of Man confused. Its stuck 100 miles off the Welsh coast, tucked in between Scotland and Ireland. The Welsh, Scots and Irish have been an ornery lot over the years. That may explain Cav's attitude quite well!


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Fredrico said:


> Always got Wales and the Isle of Man confused. Its stuck 100 miles off the Welsh coast, tucked in between Scotland and Ireland. The Welsh, Scots and Irish have been an ornery lot over the years. That may explain Cav's attitude quite well!


Its between England and Ireland.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Rick Draper said:


> Its between England and Ireland.


If you look at the map, The Isle of Man is about equal distance SW of Scotland, W of England, NW of Wales, and East of Ireland. OK?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

aclinjury said:


> If this was soccer, you'd have hoodlums (errr, I mean fans) actually trying to kill the athletes with whom they do not agree!


Unlike gridiron where the athletes like to kill the fans...


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Fredrico said:


> If you look at the map, The Isle of Man is about equal distance SW of Scotland, W of England, NW of Wales, and East of Ireland. OK?


It's a freaking ISLAND, there's a clue in the name, Wales isn't an island. I think you've spent too much time with the other knuckle-draggers in P.O.


----------

